# me and my snakey problems!!!!



## topper1995 (Aug 29, 2009)

hiya ive just joined.
i had 2 baby royals and both reciantly went missind but the greedy one came back after a 10 days and i am really worried about dash the smaller of the 2. does any body have any helpfly tips on how to lure him back ive turned my house upside down many times to find him but still no luck.!!!! 
ive not really hade the best start into the reptile world i always used to be terrified of snakes until i went in to my local pet shop and saw the most adorable little cali king snake (black and white banded)
then i knew nothing about snakes then and he was refusing to feed he finally fed a few times and then i took him home i must of had im about 1and a half months and he was being sike every time i fed him so i took him to the herpitoligist and he had some tests done he was alot betta after having a hydrationn pack and i came back from school ansd there was little fluressant green fish egg looking things and i foned hep up and told him tests wernt bak yetnext day i came back form scholad jet was almost dead in his fav hide so i rushed himdown to the vets and he was put to sleep.
so i got my 2 royals and im now worried that if i dont find dash, dot will get lonely cuz there like a lil cupple so can snakes get lonleya and what can i do???

thanks 

sorry for draggin on omg i dont think ive eva typed so much in my life any way i dont half witter on sorry and cheers if u reply!!!!!


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

hey mate it sounds like you haven't had the best start but will get easer with time. your snake by itself will be ok but personaly i find having company for them is alot better as you have a happyer snake. royals are great at escaping the only breed thats done it to me. looking in all the small places ones you wouldn't think of, and royals wont go to far as quite nervos snakes, i found mine in the opposite room in a cupbored in a trainer 3 weeks later. but what you can do is put some food on a plate in different parts of the house closest first but put a nice hide near the food cos most snakes retreat to a hide to process there meal. more hides the better could use clothes or pillows anything really.
good luck mate.


----------

